
Yahoo shutters GeoCities — my eyeballs are grateful - ciscoriordan
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/23/yahoo-shutters-geocities-my-eyeballs-are-grateful/
======
abyssknight
I still think this marks the end of an era. Websites and web presence in
general have become so ubiquitous that the need for Geocities no longer
exists. That is in and of itself amazing. I grew up on Geocities, and to be
honest, that's where I learned HTML.

------
ilamont
Geocities -- one of those long-lost fads from 10 years ago, kind of like
webrings.

My eyeballs would be even more grateful if News Corp. shuttered MySpace -- or
at least reined in some of the design customization options.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Myspace becomes slightly more usable if you're running Flashblock.

~~~
jonursenbach
Or if you use it via Lynx.

------
zandorg
In 1996, my friend and I made good use of Geocities by writing an online
magazine.

The most amusing thing was the rule that you had to link to Geocities at the
bottom of the page.

So we had stupid little slogans, derived from the article's topic, being the
text link.

Not only that, but we took the piss out of their stupid graphics.

Oh, and possibly the world's first cat-picture site. One iconic animated GIF
we made had a cat head composed of 2 cat heads, blinking its eye alternately.

If we had done a cat picture site in 1996, we'd probably be millionaires.

------
sammcd
For some reason, I am a little sad to see them go. I mean, some of the first
HTML I ever wrote was on a GeoCities page when I was in middle school. I'm
sure many of us have similar pasts.

~~~
jbm
Same here.

I freely admit my first creations were hardly anything of art; but keep in
mind, this was back in the day when Classmates.com was charging for
functionality that wasn't even close to what Facebook offers now. As a result,
my classmates from CEGEP (pre-college) were able to keep up with each other,
and we could even share some pictures.

I have some shared hosting I use for my personal projects nowadays, but
Geocities served me well back when I didn't have a credit card, and didn't
have any money.

------
anigbrowl
already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576053>

